# What is the reader thing in the browser address bar?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

What is the reader thing in the browser address bar?

Is that a forum function or a Safari 5 new feature?

cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure mate, I'm not seeing anything new. So most likely new safari feature.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Not sure mate, I'm not seeing anything new. So most likely new safari feature.


It's cool. Get a PM and this thing appears in the menu bar. Click on that and a new window opens with it nice and large...


----------

